# Okuma Solterra SLR-20L



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello all,

I am thinking about purchasing either the okuma slr-20l or 15l. Does anybody have any experience with these as I am curious of durability and quality? I like lever drags and this model is even a level wind. I know some folks don't like level winds but I have always had good luck with them. Please share any info about these two models.

Thanks in advance
Josh


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

My buddy Nathan (Moganman on the forums) has a Solterra 50w & he loves that thing. He's had absolutely no issues with his. Alan Tani (not sure if you're familiar with him but he's a big name in reel repair/upgrading/reel knowledge in general) gave the Solterras a thumbs up as well!


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. That's good info to know.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a 20 and a 30... very good , double dog anti reverse, 30 is a little heavy being 2 speed .. 
I need another 20


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

That's all I use. I have 10's-30's. I think the 15 is the best all around reel. Have'nt had any problems with them since I got most of them 3 years ago. I have the 15's spooled with 80lb power pro.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

I have the 20LD... also bought it because Alan Tani liked the guts. It's a horse, use it for stealing grouper's souls.


----------



## Fishing flip (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a okuma 50w for sale let me know if you are interested


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks for all the input. Does anyone have this actual model: SLR-20L SLR-15L? These particular models are lever drag and level wind. I'm just curious how these levelwinds hold up.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

I have both! There holding up good so far. If I didn't have so many novice fishermen fishing with me I wldnt have bought the level wind but so far so good. The tiger lite jigging rod 5'10" 80- 130 is a great match


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

FYI the 20L is a lot bigger reel!! 15L is perfect unless your fishing for Tuna. You should be able to get the 15L on EBay for around 105$ can't beat it!!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I love my 50w solterra, I'm thinking about picking up a smaller one for my tigerlite.


----------



## Westend (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm sure everyone has a horror story about something if you ask enough people...especially on the Internet...but here is my 2 cents. A couple of years ago a buddy brought some Okuma reels on the boat, I don't remember the exact models but they were 30s and 50s. They looked pretty but we had some issues with them, the biggest being the rod seat exploded mid fight of a 80 lb wahoo. It was a comical event that resulted in landing the fish but it took 4 people to get it done. The angler ended up just realing, one guy on his right and left to hold the reel on the rod and one guy in front to pump the rod. Like I said, a comical event. I actually had a video of it but it was on Google video and I think that service no longer exists. 
Since that day Okuma has not been back on the boat. We have moved to Shimano gear primarily and couldn't be more pleased. It is more expensive the Okuma but I feel we'll worth the investment.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree with you any one can get a lemon! But if you want to spend more $$$ Okuma has 1k reels.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

The newer okuma reels are a whole different bread then the original titus golds


----------

